# Krib spawning question



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys My Kribs have spawned again or so it would appear with the behavior. the 2nd last time they spawned I let them try and raise the fry but alas They suffered the wrath or my clown loachs. the last time they spawned I took them and they cave with eggs out and into a HOB breeding box they got stressed and ate the eggs. Which from what I hear is common if they feel threatened. 
My question is that if I take out the cave with eggs and put it in the box how long should it take for the eggs to hatch? and will I be able to see the fry when newly hatched?
Also any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

The eggs will take about 2 days to hatch into wigglers, then another 5 or so before they are free swimmers. A typical spawn will have 60+ fry so you will not be able to keep them in the breeder box. When I pulled my ram or angle eggs only I would put them in a 10g tank and add about 5 mls of hydrogen peroxide to keep the eggs from developing fungus. Some use meth blue, but it has to be removed during the wiggler stage and peroxide doesn't.

If you have another tank I find kribs make great parent raisers and they are so much fun to watch. I had my pair in a 20g, but I don't think I would go any smaller.

Good luck with the spawn.


----------

